# دائرة انفيرتر



## المحب للاكترونيات (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذة اول مشاركة في هذا المنتدى واحب ان استفيد وافيد ارجو مساعدتي في عمل لدائرة انفيرتر يعمل ب220 فولت 50 سيكل وبقدرة خرج 300 وات وبتردد خرج300 كيلوسيكل واقصى مقاومة حمل 1500 اوم هل اجد هذا الطلب ميسور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

ليس ميسورا بمعنى أنك تنزل لشراؤه من السوق ولكن يمكن عمله و سيكون مكلف طبعا


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (29 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر لكن اود اعمله بيدي حتى احس اني انجزت شي اخ ماجد هلا تفضلت علي بالمخطط؟ومهما كلف ارجو ان تساعدني بالمعلوات الوافية واجرك على الله علما ان هذا العمل سوف اقدمة لوجه الله ولك الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

أخى
هذا هو المخطط






و لو تحتاج تغيير قدرة الخرج يمكنك ذلك يثلاث طرق
1- تغيير عرض نبضة المولد
2- تغيير الدايودين 3،4 بثايريستور و التحكم فى الفولت
3 استخدام أى دائرة لتغيير الفولت بعد التقويم


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (29 يونيو 2011)

كنت اعتقد ان صنعها بطريق اضافة مذبذب يولد تردد 300 كيلو سيكل ومن ثم يمر على ترانسستوري ومن ثم الى محولة هل هذا صحيح؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

إن وجدت محول من الفرايت يناسب 300ك هرتز و يتحمل 300 وات
الترانزيستورات التى ستستخدمها يجب أن تتحمل التيار أيضا وهو 300 وات ÷ قيمة جهد التغذية


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (29 يونيو 2011)

اخ ماجد افهم من حضرتك يعني يجوز مانوع الترانسستور المستخدم هل عندك رقمه؟ وهل استطيع عمل هذا المحول وكم عدد اللفات ونوع السلك سوف اتعبك معاي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكلة الفرايت أنه ليس نوع واحد - رجاء راجع أواخر هذه السلسلة تجد فيها معلومات عنه
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية 
أما نوع الترانزيستور فهذا حسب التصميم الذى تبنيه حسب فولت الدخول و تياره كما سبق أن وضحت لك


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (30 يونيو 2011)

والله انا احترت وخلطت علي الامورسوف اقلل القدرة المستخدمة الى 30 وات ومقاومة الحمل 500 اوم فهل يمكن استخدام محولة التلفزيون ذات قلب فيرايت؟ وهل يمكن الغاء المحولة وماذا سوف استخدم بختصار احتاج قدرة عمل 30 وات ومقاومة حمل500 اوم ارجو المعذرة يااخي ماجد على كثرة اسئلتي وطلباتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يونيو 2011)

اخى
الحسبة بسيطة
القدرة = ف × ف ÷ م
ف2 = 30 × 500 = 15000
جذرها = تقريبا 122 فولت إذن يمكنك من 220 فولت أن تحصل عل هذه القدرة و أكثر حتى بدون محول
المحول هدفه هنا العزل حتى لا يكون الخرج متصل بالتيار العمومى و يمكنك استخدامه هلى 220 مباشرة إن أردت أو لا تستخدمه باتباع الحيطة أثناء التشغيل


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (30 يونيو 2011)

اخي ماجد انت كنز بالنسبة الي واسأل الله ان يحفظك هلا تكرمت علي برسم مبسط لدائرة تحتوي مذبذب وجميع الي احتاجة للحصول على تلك القدرة ولك الاجر والله راح ازعجك من طلباتي


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (30 يونيو 2011)

لقد رسمت هذا المخطط هل هو مثل ماتقصد


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (1 يوليو 2011)

مافيش رد؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يوليو 2011)

اجل ممكن بهذه الطريقة


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (1 يوليو 2011)

لك الشكرياغالي غدا انشاء الله سوف اشتري المواد اللازمة لعمل الدائرة


----------



## asas (20 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يتم التحكم فى العاكس باستخدام الميكروكنترولر


----------

